# Great Time to Buy Original iPad Covers



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

We were looking at covers, etc, for DH's new iPad yesterday and I noticed how much some of the covers for the original iPad had been marked down.  I picked up a rubbery sleeve for mine for $7 (originally $20 I think) and there were some marked down even more.  I'm seeing the same thing on Amazon - might have to pick up a wardrobe for my iPad!


----------



## Tam (Jan 7, 2010)

I recently purchased 2 refurbished original iPads for our dental office (for patient medical histories, etc.)and got 2 OtterBox Defender cases from Amazon for only $13.43 each. I beleive they were originally priced at around $89 when they first came out. What a deifference!!! I love these cases - they are VERY sturdy and perfect for using the iPads in an office environment - but I do question whether $89 was a fair price for them. I know if I had spent that much and saw how cheap they are now, I would certainly not be happy!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, that's always the way with technology AND the accessories for that technology. My daughter bought an Otterbox for her iPad and probably did pay the $89, or close to it - but that was a couple of years ago and she has 3 small children, so the peace of mind was well worth it for her. 

I picked up one cool "back only" case for my iPad for 97 cents! I don't use it around the house because it isn't quite protective enough with the grandkids using it - but when we travel I put it in a neoprene sleeve and with that slim back case it still fits in the sleeve, plus the design on the back makes it easier to hold without worrying about it slipping out of my hands. I've found that I really to prefer the iPad with the "back only" type case rather than a book-type cover, and I've picked up 3 at low prices - and have my eye on this one but I'm trying to resist.



It's down to $7.20 on Amazon, from $50. But I seriously don't need any more cases, especially since DH is making noises about upgrading his iPad 3 to one with more memory and passing his current one on to me. Then I'll be shopping for a wardrobe for that one...


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Will those fit the IPad 3? If so, I might get one until I can get an Oberon. Have to pay off the silly IPad first and then get the Oberon.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Most won't, at least not without some modifications - the iPad 2 & 3 are slimmer than the original iPad, plus there are things like cameras that aren't on the original iPad.  But a regular sleeve should work for protection when you aren't using it.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

So yeah, after saying I don't need any more cases for my iPad  I went shopping today and the covers had been marked down AGAIN. So I got the case I use here at home in a second color - it was only $4.97 - they practically made me buy it! I already had the green, today I got purple (which I should've bought to begin with...)


----------

